# Ranking the best manual push reel mowers



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

Based on Amazon reviews.

Interesting that the 14'' mowers tend to get higher reviews. Also, I think Scott's is actually made by American/Great States/Earthwise, so the Scotts *name* seems to add value!

Note: for the sake of comparisons, I only included 5-blade reel mowers


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting data. I wonder whether any of these offer free products in exchange of reviews, and some maybe even send you an Amazon gift card in exchange of a 5-star review!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

What about the Hudson Star??


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I would imagine that the hudson star is way out of the range of most people for a push mower, at least new. Also, probably not sold on Amazon.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

I dont see the earthwise 7 blade on there. Im having a hard time getting it down to 1', but its 10/10 for bermuda other then that. The 7 blade is great.

https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-16-Inch-7-Blade-Silver/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1FEHHQ981P2IU&dchild=1&keywords=earthwise+7+blade+reel+mower&qid=1595336165&sprefix=earthwise+7%2Caps%2C271&sr=8-3


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> I dont see the earthwise 7 blade on there. Im having a hard time getting it down to 1', but its 10/10 for bermuda other then that. The 7 blade is great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Earthwise-1715-16EW-16-Inch-7-Blade-Silver/dp/B01LYVKRI9/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1FEHHQ981P2IU&dchild=1&keywords=earthwise+7+blade+reel+mower&qid=1595336165&sprefix=earthwise+7%2Caps%2C271&sr=8-3


My impression is that the 7-blade models tend to have higher reviews, but those reviews are perhaps more reflective of the number of blades (7 blades vs. 5 blades) than the relative model (e.g., Earthwise vs. Remmington).

If I have time this week I may circle back to this and put a graphic together for 7-blades too!


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

kmw said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see the earthwise 7 blade on there. Im having a hard time getting it down to 1', but its 10/10 for bermuda other then that. The 7 blade is great.
> ...


I dont doubt that whatsoever. I will say though, the 7 blades made a HUGE difference in my bermuda compared to 5.


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2020)

@kmw 
Did you have a chance to get to the 7 blade models? 
Trying to decide and this post is very helpful!


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2020)

Also I was wondering if anyone knew 5 blade vs 7, if I have Scott's sun n shade mix, cool grass?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Eh, imo you can't tell much from this. I'm guessing the 14" buyers have tiny yards and maybe are going for more environmental thoughts than lawn quality ones.

For instance, the Scott's 20" is higher than the Fiskars here. I've used both and imo there's no comparison, the Fiskars is much better.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Another consideration is that most only have experience with the mower they own and likely never owned a different brand or model. 
I posted in @Diane thread that I owned a Scott's reel mower years ago that I used on a smaller lawn. It worked well. It's the only reel mower I've ever owned & used though... The quality of the cut was very good, but I can only compare it to the different rotary mowers I've owned & used.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Very true BadDog... and @Diane, a 5 blade should work fine for that grass, which I assume is a fescue. In fact that's kind of what the 5 blades are made for. The seven blades are more for thicker grasses like Bermuda when you want a lower height of cut.

I cut a St Augustine lawn one year with the Scott's 20" and it did just fine (other than some bouncing around due to light weight, but that's a different story).


----------



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

would a 7 blade not give a better cut on a cool season lawn (kbg/tttf) than a 5 blade? I'm thinking of picking one up for fun, obviously want the best cut I can get, so 5 or 7?


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Can anyone reccomend a mower for my hell strip/a few tight spaces? I have a hell strip that is sloped with trees centered. Kinda difficult to mow with my 22 inch Toro recycler. Looking for maybe something 14 inches that can handle TTTF/*** that is kept around 4 inches tall.


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2020)

GregKeller said:


> would a 7 blade not give a better cut on a cool season lawn (kbg/tttf) than a 5 blade? I'm thinking of picking one up for fun, obviously want the best cut I can get, so 5 or 7?


I had the same question. I don't need the 7 for a low cut or have warm season grass, but would it give a better overall cut than a 5 on a turf that doesn't need it?


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Eh, imo you can't tell much from this. I'm guessing the 14" buyers have tiny yards and maybe are going for more environmental thoughts than lawn quality ones.
> 
> For instance, the Scott's 20" is higher than the Fiskars here. I've used both and imo there's no comparison, the Fiskars is much better.


In which way is it better? Would love to hear. I find the utube videos the same way. And who even knows who was gifted a free one to review?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Diane said:


> In which way is it better? Would love to hear. I find the utube videos the same way. And who even knows who was gifted a free one to review?


 It's just heavier... seems more substantial and durable. I remember thinking the Fiskars looked kind of like a toy with the bright orange plastic parts, but then I tried one and realized that v was wrong.

I didn't like how the Scott's bounced around and felt a little flimsy. Of course that doesn't mean the Scott's won't do the job. And being lighter can be an advantage in some cases, like making it easier to hang on the garage wall.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

My biggest issue is leveling. A level yard has no problem with 4 wheels far apart like a fiskars, but will scalp on any type of uneven hill.

My 16" 7 blade push reel, with virtually just 2 wheels and a small roller in the back, can handle hills much better. I would recommend a manual push mower over my gas or electric rotary any day for unlevel yards. Just my 2 cents. Because I have an unfixable hill that was purposefully placed there due to the slope of my street, I wouldnt recommend a push Mclane either unless it had a roller on the front.


----------

